

Vuemix lets you browse nine videos at once as you surf web shows.  - savy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/22/vuemix-lets-you-browse-nine-videos-at-once-as-you-channel-surf-exclusive/
View multiple videos in browser and ipad.<p>Sample<p>http://app.vuemix.com/watch/e047ce74673073a3dee82855fb968eff
======
savy
Raw footage from the @obama @whitehouse #inauguration <http://ow.ly/h0D99>
#inaug2013

RT @SuperBowl 16 Days until #SB47 <http://ow.ly/1Rdkh9> #nfl @nfl

